# Exclusive Vaping - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (6/4/19)

*
THE FARMWIFE*​
*EDIT:* Local juice

Purchased from: Takealot
Price: R120/30ml

*Flavour Description: *
“Based on the Liquor Kalua [sic]. Sweet Caramel Coffee flavor”

VG/PG: Not stated
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *
I had no idea what to expect from this coffee. It’s an unknown brand and I haven’t been able to find any information about it on the internet. What a pity, because this is a very good coffee!

It’s a rich, strong roast with a little sweetness coming through, but I don’t taste caramel per se. This must be the first coffee/caramel combination that I’ve vaped where the caramel doesn’t overpower the coffee. 

It reminds me a little of TopQ – Coffee, just richer and a little sweeter. 

The name, The Farmwife, suits the juice perfectly! I can just imagine sitting at an old wooden table in a farmhouse kitchen, clutching a mug of steaming coffee which tastes like this, listening to the hens clucking in the yard…

What a find! This is what I love about my coffee journey – finding dark coffees lurking in dark corners. 

*Would I buy this juice again*: Yes!! (if I find it aga!n! Takealot doesn’t appear to stock it anymore)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

*



COFFEE HAZECOOKIE
*​
*EDIT: * Local juice

Purchased from: Takealot
Price: R120/30ml

*Flavour Description: *
“Roasted Coffee Hazelnut Cookie”

VG/PG: Unknown
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments:*

Here’s another from this unknown brand. The previous one which I reviewed, The Farmwife, was superb, but this one not so much.

The flavour is quite strong which is unusual for a coffee cookie – it’s even stronger than The Farmwife which is a coffee, not just a coffee cookie! However, the flavour is far from pleasant. It’s rather strange and it tastes ‘off’. It’s definitely not something which I vaped with any measure of enjoyment.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Not even if you paid me.


----------



## Hooked (17/7/19)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] 

I've just found Exclusive Vaping and they are a local juice manufacturer, so could you please move this thread to Local Juice Reviews?

Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/19)

Hooked said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]
> 
> I've just found Exclusive Vaping and they are a local juice manufacturer, so could you please move this thread to Local Juice Reviews?
> 
> Thanks!



Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nerd (24/9/19)

I see they have cbd juice at a good price but does anyone recommend it has anyone tried it


----------

